# Riding in car



## Carpowell (May 8, 2011)

The last few days our 17month old V has been panting whining while riding in the car. He rides in the car on a daily bases and has since we got him. He normally is very relaxed in the car and is a very good traveler. Any ideas why the sudden turn? Nothing has changed whatsoever.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

My 18 month old is just little miss chilled in the car. My 15 month old is over excited in the car and it is rare that he is settled unless we are on a long trip. My youngest is 11 months old and he is normally really chilled out, but will have days where he is over excited about something. I can't work out what? maybe it's something interesting he found the day before and is excited to go find it again? who knows?


----------

